# Spooky M&P



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2007)

Look what I did tonight....








...the scent is poison apple.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Tab, that is just freightning, in a fantastic way!  Great job!  Man, those should fly off your store's shelves or at your etsy.com store!

COOL!
 8) 
Paul... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2007)

My Texas esty street team is hosting our trunk show at the etsy labs in Brooklyn tomorrow 6-8 PM EST, that is why I wanted to get the nasty oogly soaps made. After the show I will have breathing space again. Sorry I have been a bit out of pocket.

I have a second oogly soap in the freezer right now, will post soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my gawd LOL.. those are cool.. I may be able to scare some folks with that


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2007)

A few more ooglies. I was impatient, poured too hot & melted my embeds-****! You think I can pretend like I intended that effect?


 These are the ones I made last year. Much better huh? I will make a few dozen more & try to be more patient!


----------



## Bret (Sep 28, 2007)

How cute! 

(I mean, how scary!)


----------



## Wintersnow (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are just great. I bet kids would love to use them.


----------



## OFCILynn (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are just adorable..........and spooky! Im sure you will do wonderful with them! I just bought some spiders to attempt the same thing before I joined this forum! Now Ill have to get in there and try it soooooooooon!
God Bless,
Lynn


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh wow, Tab, those are just too cool!!!

What are those skeletons, just tiny plastic toys or are they especially for embedding?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2007)

They are bendable rubber toys for orientaltrading.com
You can get bendables for all holidays, rabbits, cats, dogs, monkeys, fairy tale peiple even Mary & Joseph.


----------

